# Towing tandem bumper pull trailers.....



## Reel Aggies (Nov 30, 2007)

Anyone do this on a regular basis? I have a off road pop up camper with a heavy box frame and a 16' Jon boat that I'd like to pull in tandem. I did not know if it was legal, but I talked to a bandera county sheriffs dept sgt and a DPS sgt in SA and both said it was legal, just can't be over 65'. I would be at 61', so that is fine. The boat and trailer are pretty small and light. My truck is a one-ton Chevy and would have no problem pulling both. Not worried about the maneuvering aspect, but more if anyone's had any problems I can't think of pulling two bumper pulls in tandem. I have a hitch that is ready to be welded to the campers frame. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

You should be fine. If you are good with one trailer, a second isn't all that much different. Just be a bit more cautious when you turn somewhere as you may not have the opportunity to back up.

2 pointers off the top...

1. make sure the combined trailer weights are below the GVWR of the first trailer. In other words, the trailer connected to your truck is "hauling" the second trailer so it's GVWR needs to account for its own plus any towed vehicle.

2. Be certain you have a trailer light plug available for the second trailer and all lights on all trailers are functioning.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

I've never done it, but have seen many snow birds and others doing it. My main concern would be having adequate brakes. Expect a bit longer to stop than what you are used to. Check some of the towing forums online and you will likely find more info. Good luck, be safe and have fun.


----------



## Reel Aggies (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks guys, my popup actually has electric brakes so I'm covered there. It is one of the models that has a rack in front for carrying a 4wheeler plus ice chests so it should be beefy enough. I just didn't know if maybe that setup would sway for some reason, but they both pull easy on their own. I will be splicing in a light harness for hookup to the boat. Boat tongue is light enough I can lift and maneuver myself. If I had to backup for some reason I could drop boat and swing it around out of the way. I've seen snowbirds pulling trailers behind 5th wheels, but generally not two bumper pulls. I'm going to give it a shot and pull it around out here in the hills and see how it goes. Still up for more advice if anyone has any!!


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

Your LE sources are correct about it being legal, Transportation Code 621.205. Some states require the first trailer is a 5th wheel, Texas isn't one of them.

I would start out slow and build your speed up to highway speeds to make sure you don't get sway from either trailer. Your popup may tow fine now, but put the weight of the boat on the back of it and you lighten your tongue weight, possibly to the point of sway. Same can go for the boat, it may tow at a different angle than it does on your truck, which can also cause sway. Only way to figure it out is some controlled testing.


----------



## texasair (May 22, 2004)

I pull tandem often.

Check your tongue weights. Both trailers need positive tongue weight or they will sway. The tongue weight of the 2nd trailer on the rear of the #1 will reduce the tongue weight of the #1 trailer. So load the trailers accordingly and you will have no problems.


----------

